# All New



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi everyone , Me and my husband and 3 children are moving out to Cyprus next year...well we hope to....was just wondering if anyone can give any good advice on areas best suited to children and meeting with other uk people that already live there. We really want the children to make friends and of course we want to make some new friends....we are going to rent for the first year we think to get the feel and used to the way of life....Hope to hear from some of you soon..Thankyou Elizabeth and Ian x


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. 
It may help to say how old your children are, eg if they are school age then choosing which school is maybe more important, and with that should come friends.
Also, will you and your husband need to work here?


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi thanks......our children are 9 ...7..and 1month......So yes you are right to say near the schools......My husband would like to find work there thats our biggest worry...so any advice would be great thanks..


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sure others will agree with me that work is hard to come by in Cyprus at the moment, especially work that would earn enough to support a family of five. Maybe it isn't the right time to uproot a young family. I hate being negative of peoples dreams but this is reality at the moment


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.....i am sure we will be fine....


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bethbeth2 said:


> Thanks for your reply.....i am sure we will be fine....


That is the most worrying thing I could read.

Please take the time to look through the old posts and find out the common themes such as:

The employment situation is dire.
State education is vastly inferior to the UK.
State education is in Greek. Are you prepared to become fluent to support your children?
Can you afford to pay for your healthcare?

I never want to spoil anyone's dreams but when you say you are sure you'll be fine I have to ask is that based on any kind of evidence or is it based on confidence and fantasy regarding the facts?

Please do a lot more research and take a fact finding trip out here before burning any bridges.

Pete


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi and thanks......we have been to Cyprus quite alot......and we have also looked into it for atleast 3 years now.....we were just looking to making friends out there and knowing there were other families that had children that were happy and enjoying their life there....finances are not the problem ...my husband would like a job at some point as he prefers it that way....thanks.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that finances are not a problem and that you know Cyprus.

It is the easiest thing to make friends out here, particularly for the older community but if you have children at school you should be able to meet younger people too. That is not going to be a problem.

If you are fortunate enough to be able to put the issue of finance aside then healthcare should not be an issue either and you will probably look to private education which will overcome the language situation.

Good luck with your venture and I'm sure we'll all be happy to answer any more specific questions.

Pete


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, that puts a different perspective on things then. Will you be enrolling your eldest children in a private school? If so you will have probably done a fair bit of research on the various ones here and from what I have learned, the right school for your children is crucial, academically and socially.
Generally though, if finances aren't a problem there are lots of opportunities for children here, and they can enjoy a great life. We have a son a bit older than your eldest, we have been here for just over a year and he absolutely loves it!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bethbeth2 said:


> Hi and thanks......we have been to Cyprus quite alot......and we have also looked into it for atleast 3 years now.....we were just looking to making friends out there and knowing there were other families that had children that were happy and enjoying their life there....finances are not the problem ...my husband would like a job at some point as he prefers it that way....thanks.


What a great POSOTIVE attitude, Well done keep it up. We made a decision when we moved here in 2004. We would not mix with anyone who had negative vibes or ran down the country that we chose to live in.

Good luck


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

thats great....yes the children are young but were not young parents....ah.....our 3 rd child born just a few weeks ago was a big shock ....of course we knew i was expecting but didnt expect to have another....but very happy with the little man......thankyou so much for your messages and hopefully next may june time we will be there settling in x


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Congraulations on your 3rd child!  If you come to the Paphos area, it'll be a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

expatme said:


> What a great POSOTIVE attitude, Well done keep it up. We made a decision when we moved here in 2004. We would not mix with anyone who had negative vibes or ran down the country that we chose to live in.
> 
> Good luck


Thankyou...we are so looking forward to the future and hope to keep positive about it all....were abouts did you move to? Ten years that you have been there is great just shows that it can be done and lasts...good on you..x


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Congraulations on your 3rd child!  If you come to the Paphos area, it'll be a pleasure to meet you.


Thankyou very much.....You are in Paphos area how do you find living there..


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I've only been here for about 6 days, however thus far, I am really liking it. Ask me again in 4-6 weeks once the "honeymoon effect" has worn off!

I think you'd enjoy it though!


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I've only been here for about 6 days, however thus far, I am really liking it. Ask me again in 4-6 weeks once the "honeymoon effect" has worn off!
> 
> I think you'd enjoy it though! [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bethbeth2 said:


> Thankyou...we are so looking forward to the future and hope to keep positive about it all....were abouts did you move to? Ten years that you have been there is great just shows that it can be done and lasts...good on you..x


When we first moved here we bought property in Geroskipou. We sold that and moved to Chloraka and now we rent, would not buy again. We do love it here in the paphos Region.


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

expatme said:


> When we first moved here we bought property in Geroskipou. We sold that and moved to Chloraka and now we rent, would not buy again. We do love it here in the paphos Region.


Thanks for that...we plan to rent for 2 years at least......hopefully by then we will have more of an idea of what to do.......Chloraka seems anice place how do you find it...x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would say with children you would want to be close to town, schools and the beach since those are the main places you will be ferrying children back and forth from. Some places to check out are Yeroskipou, Chloraka (as mentioned), Emba, Kissonerga, Lempa, Konia and Marathounda to start. Some people like Peyia and if you choose the TLC school that will be ok but you will still need to go to town often. It is a pleasant drive and there are many children in that area but you will have to check it out for yourself. 

As for schools, I believe you would have to go private at least for your two eldest children. My eldest are now 7 and 8 and I just think it would be too hard for them to easily adapt in a Greek school at this point. 

You will easily make friends with children and I am sure they will love it. Kids adapt easily as you know and as long as you are happy and secure financially.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bethbeth2 said:


> Thanks for that...we plan to rent for 2 years at least......hopefully by then we will have more of an idea of what to do.......Chloraka seems anice place how do you find it...x


There are lots of things that we like about Chloraka. When we decided to move here we told the Agent that we need to be within walking distance of a decent shop and not too far from a good bus route. We have both of those plus there are a few Kiosks tavernas and a good old fashioned English Pub. At the bottom of the hill is a new medical clinic as well. We have superb views of the sea and coast line. So all in all we are very lucky.


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I would say with children you would want to be close to town, schools and the beach since those are the main places you will be ferrying children back and forth from. Some places to check out are Yeroskipou, Chloraka (as mentioned), Emba, Kissonerga, Lempa, Konia and Marathounda to start. Some people like Peyia and if you choose the TLC school that will be ok but you will still need to go to town often. It is a pleasant drive and there are many children in that area but you will have to check it out for yourself.
> 
> As for schools, I believe you would have to go private at least for your two eldest children. My eldest are now 7 and 8 and I just think it would be too hard for them to easily adapt in a Greek school at this point.
> 
> You will easily make friends with children and I am sure they will love it. Kids adapt easily as you know and as long as you are happy and secure financially.


Thankyou i will look into all the places you have mentioned....x


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

expatme said:


> There are lots of things that we like about Chloraka. When we decided to move here we told the Agent that we need to be within walking distance of a decent shop and not too far from a good bus route. We have both of those plus there are a few Kiosks tavernas and a good old fashioned English Pub. At the bottom of the hill is a new medical clinic as well. We have superb views of the sea and coast line. So all in all we are very lucky.



Sounds great.....cant wait to get out there and start exploring..x


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> I've only been here for about 6 days, however thus far, I am really liking it. Ask me again in 4-6 weeks once the "honeymoon effect" has worn off!
> 
> I think you'd enjoy it though!


Honeymoon effect ... you have got to be joking ... we've been here over twenty-two months and we still feel as if we are on holiday


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Firstly welcome from us too!

We made the choice to move here in 2012 and ended up buying a property after being here only 3 days. Although it was a new build and finished we asked the developer to make extensive changes which meant knocking the place about to an amazing extent.
Were we stupid? Some would say so! Yes, we were rash but our instincts paid off and we now have a beautiful home just outside Paphos and we are extremely happy here.

I recount the above as a counter to some of the horror stories you hear about Cyprus developers, lawyers, jobs etc. However I don't have young children and having retired early am not looking for work so am in a different position to yourself.

Although Cyprus has had a very rough time economically speaking this last few years things are very much looking up although we are not out of the woods yet. Its still early days.

If you can afford key things like private schooling and health care without a problem then you sound like people who can make a good go of things here as these are seen as major problem areas, as far as finance is concerned that is. You would also bypass the language issue with private schooling, as far as I'm aware but check this out.
As for the rent or buy question, we clearly grabbed the bull by the horns and it has paid off but others who are more cautious may well prefer to rent. I don't have anything negative to say about renting but to my way of thinking it's 'in for a penny as in for a pound'. If you rent you can pack your bags and leave relatively easy, in order to buy you need to be more firmly committed to the long term.

Others will no doubt have a very different view to mine but all I can say is moving here has been both easy and the best decision we could have made. We find most folk very friendly and helpful and the weather is beautiful. 

I wish you every happiness with what you decide, only you can know if it is the right or wrong move for your family.

Regards 

Rema


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Rema said:


> Firstly welcome from us too!
> 
> We made the choice to move here in 2012 and ended up buying a property after being here only 3 days. Although it was a new build and finished we asked the developer to make extensive changes which meant knocking the place about to an amazing extent.
> Were we stupid? Some would say so! Yes, we were rash but our instincts paid off and we now have a beautiful home just outside Paphos and we are extremely happy here.
> ...


Hello and thanks for the message.....thats great everything worked out for you...we are hoping the same for us.....we think we will rent for the first year to find a property will like and what we call will hopefully be our forever home..i must admit its nerve wracking ah ah but excited nerves.....ourchildren are home educated here with a tutor so as for schools there not sure if we will need them as they are doing very well ....well we are sat here ..its raining and only puddles to jump in......thanks again for the message Elizabeth and Ian..x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

bethbeth2 said:


> Hello and thanks for the message.....thats great everything worked out for you...we are hoping the same for us.....we think we will rent for the first year to find a property will like and what we call will hopefully be our forever home..i must admit its nerve wracking ah ah but excited nerves.....ourchildren are home educated here with a tutor so as for schools there not sure if we will need them as they are doing very well ....well we are sat here ..its raining and only puddles to jump in......thanks again for the message Elizabeth and Ian..x


Hi there, 
My wife home-schooled for a little while herself and there are tons of resources out there. Tutors are quite expensive in Cyprus but if you just do it to supplement other learning it should be great. Sounds ideal actually! Good luck! 
Cleo


----------



## bethbeth2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Hi there,
> My wife home-schooled for a little while herself and there are tons of resources out there. Tutors are quite expensive in Cyprus but if you just do it to supplement other learning it should be great. Sounds ideal actually! Good luck!
> Cleo


Hi Cleo yes it has been great to home school...they did both go to school but a very long story they have been home schooled since April this year...they seem to have excelled since leaving school to....we would defo look into getting a tutor just for certain things but as for the rest we are very happy to teach them....were really looking forward to all of it....Thanks for the message..Elizabeth and Ian.


----------

